# Family Sponsored visa 489



## nep12 (Feb 20, 2013)

hi to all, 

Need some genuine Advice please, 


i got my family sponsored visa 489 and have been given visa condition 8549, but my family who sponsered me is living in Adelaide ,South Australia.i am living in melbourne for since 4 years while i was in student visa, my question is , my visa condition says i need to live work and study in designated area of australia and i understand that i need to live and work in designated area but i am very much in confusion that should i need to go and live where my sponsor is living means in Adelaide,South Australia or i can continue to live and work in MELBOURNE because as far as i know MELBOURNE also comes to Designated Area, if i am not wrong. because i need to apply for visa subclas 887 after 2 years ,so will it make me in trouble if i continue to live and work in melbourne or it will be ok. please somebody advice me.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

You're fine in Melbourne since it is on the list of Designated Areas. You don't have to be in the same Designated Area as your sponsor.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## nep12 (Feb 20, 2013)

*visa subclass 887*

Hi to all

Currently we are in family sponsored 489 visa and we are livinging and working in Melbourne Metropolitan Area as apart of designated area. the question is :-

for visa subclass 489 i was a secondary applicant and my wife was Main applicant but now my wife has only casual jobs and i have full time job. after we will complete 2 years residence in melbourne and 1 year full time work , as a secondary applicant in visa subclass 489, can i be able to apply for visa subclass 887 as a main applicant?
if yes , should i need to have skill assessment,because i dont have that one and should i need to submit new ielts result because i already submitted my ielts for visa subclass 489.and can we apply online for visa subclass 887 because in online application i heard that there no option for the applicant who lived in designated area.

Please advice me .

Thank you in advance


----------



## manvir420 (Sep 4, 2013)

need advice seniors....
please let me know if i am eligible for family sponsored 489 visa or not..my details are as follows:
1 i have done btech in electronics and telecommunication from punjab technical university
2 my elder brother is australian citizen and residing in melbourne and willing to sponser me
3. my age is 26
4. ielts score r=8.5 l=8.5 s=7.5 w=7
BUT I DO NOT HAVE ANY WORK EXPERIENCE
please guide me


----------



## Kasunwan (Apr 11, 2014)

*Designated Area*



MarkNortham said:


> You're fine in Melbourne since it is on the list of Designated Areas. You don't have to be in the same Designated Area as your sponsor.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Hi Mark,

Quick clarification, I currently have 489 family sponsored visa and i should live in a designated area. My question is whether i should work in a Designated area or a regional area in order to apply for PR under subclass 887.

Thanks


----------



## samauel1984 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi all 

I have a query, i am from Fiji and i am citizen of Australia.

last year i sponsored my cousin for family sponsored visa 489.

They have been granted the visa last year, after all the required documents were submitted.

Now can i cancel my sponsorship after the visa is granted, if so what is the procedure?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Kasunwan -

Think I answered this one before...? You only have to abide by the conditions of your 489 visa. As long as any work/live time that you're claiming for the 887 was done within the conditions of the 489, you should be OK for that. Check the 887 requirements very carefully, as some are very specific (ie, work must be 35+ hours per week, not 20+ hours/week, etc).

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



Kasunwan said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Quick clarification, I currently have 489 family sponsored visa and i should live in a designated area. My question is whether i should work in a Designated area or a regional area in order to apply for PR under subclass 887.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## neetu9780 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi,
Can you please clarify if a 489 FS is required to work under the nominated occupation for 1 year?


----------



## neetu9780 (Jan 24, 2015)

anybody???


----------



## Ajithmallaya (Mar 3, 2015)

*457 visa to 489 visa*

Hi Mark,

I'm currently working in Sydney,NSW under 457 visa. Last week I got an invitation to apply for 489 visa relative sponsored who is staying in Melbourne, VIC.
My concern,
1) Once 489 visa is granted, whether my 457 visa will get cancelled immediately? If it's get cancelled, whether I need to move quickly to Melbourne or I will get enough time frame ,to settle things in sydney like quitting job,vacating house..etc
2) what's happens to my invitation, if I didn't apply in time? Can I re-apply after sometime?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Neetu9780 -

Unless there's a specific condition listed on your visa, it depends on the requirements for the visa you are applying for after that - check DIBP website for details on the 887 visa.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



neetu9780 said:


> anybody???


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

Thanks for the email on this - the 489 will immediately replace the 457, however DIBP will typically provide a limited period (weeks) to allow you to relocate as necessary. This is especially true since 489 processing times are unpredictable.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



Ajithmallaya said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I'm currently working in Sydney,NSW under 457 visa. Last week I got an invitation to apply for 489 visa relative sponsored who is staying in Melbourne, VIC.
> My concern,
> ...


----------



## riakiok (Oct 24, 2015)

*489 fs*

Hello everyone! I'm new to this site. Need some advise regarding including my family in my visa 489 application. If I include my husband and children in my application, do they need to stay in Australia for 2 years too to be eligible for visa 887? Does my husband need to have at least 1 year full time job? 
Please enlighten me. Thanks in advance for your help.

Ria


----------



## srd (Apr 19, 2016)

I need help!!

I am in the step of EOI. My sister lives in NSW but not in designated area. so to sponsor me, can she transfer to designated area and after my visa 489 success can she leave that area?


----------

